# Group Buy: Aquarium Tool Kit 5pc PRE ORDER NOW!



## Nicklfire

>>>UPDATE April 9 2012<<<
We will be going ahead with the order on April 13 2012 as we have enough sets sold, thank you. 










I am doing another one of my famous Group Buy's for tool kits! I have done 3 of these in the past and i need another set myself so i might as well organize another one.

I am VERY organized when it comes to group buy, and very specific with procedure. If you are a first time group buy buyer then feel confident when you go along with me. I dont do these very often but they are certainly worth it.

GROUPBUY PRODUCT

*Aquarium Plants Landscaping Tools Aquarium Kit 5 Pieces*

*SURGICAL STAINLESS STEEL*​ *THE KIT INCLUDES

**(1) 11" Spatula *
*(1) 11" Curved Tweezer 
(1) 11" Straight Tweezer 
(1) 11" Kelly Straight Scissor 
(1) 11" Kelly Curved Scissor 
all packed in a zippered black 12" case

*PAYMENT

* The price is 25$ + 2$(paypal fee) = 27$ all shipping has been included in this price. (will not ship to your door)*

PAYMENT*

The ONLY payment option is PAYPAL. This is the easiest by far way to organize a group buy because there are so many people far away including myself.

*SENDING PAYPAL PAYMENT

*Please send a $27.00 paypal payment to [email protected]
In the notes section PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE put your BCA username or i have NO IDEA who has sent me money.

I will update this post at the bottom who has paid.

Please just reply to this thread you have paid and how many sets you bought. *

I DONT HAVE PAYPAL, CAN I SEND CHEQUE?

*Sorry i cannot take cheque, visa, cash or anything else besides paypal. I will try to order a few more extra but dont count on it. 
*

*
*WHERE TO PICKUP

(I have to ask april if this will be fine still)
*I will get these sent to Aprils aquarium shop in vancouver (dunbar) and you can pickup from her store. She has been great help with group buys in the past and i appreciate her letting people pickup stuff at her shop.

You will be given a "secret" code from myself which is unique to yourself, you will give this code to APRIL when you pickup the product. If she has the matching code you get your tools, if you give the wrong code or forgot it.. to bad bring back the right code i sent you. 


**THE FOLLOWING ARE A LIST OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE CONFIRMED/PAID**

username - PAID / WAITING FOR PAYMENT 
26 SOLD , AT LEAST 0 MORE NEED TO BE SOLD IN ORDER TO GO THROUGH

**ANDREWL - PAID**
**DSSV - PAID
MORAINY - PAID
FLAMING FIGHTER - PAID
**Alcon1984 - PAID
**CRS FAN - PAID
**KOODEVIL - PAID
**Alexvn024 - PAID 
PURPLEMONKEY - PAID
SweetPea - Paid
JojoDog - Paid
Gwilson - Paid
Mhlwang - Paid
Ginu - Paid
Fyfer - Paid
Bkhammer - Paid
Shiyuu - Paid
Bien Lim - Paid (4 sets)
Atom - Paid
Gklaw - Paid
Gsdelcourt - Paid
gouedi - Paid
Jugganautch - Paid
**
List Updated: April 9 12:40 pm PST*


----------



## Nicklfire

update paid lsit


----------



## April

Where does the wants shipped live? I can throw it in the mail if they pay the mail.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tzg5pj


----------



## Nicklfire

talked to him regarding it and he's going to make a trip to vancouver anyway, so will swing by at that time, thanks


----------



## BCAquaria

I still have mine from previous kit. I bought an ebay kit before and those rusted out within the year. I got one of these from a previous group buy and they're still looking shiney and perfect. No rusting. Surgical stainless steel makes a huge difference.


----------



## Sweetpea

I bought one set -- paypal payment just sent. Thanks!


----------



## Jojodog

Sent payment for one set. Thanks


----------



## Bien Lim

just paid for 4 set....thanks


----------



## gwilson

Just sent paypal for one set. Thanks.


----------



## mhlwang

hi! payment sent for 1 set. thanks!


----------



## Ginu

Hi! I've sent payment for one also.

Thanks,


----------



## bkhammer

I have just sent payment for one set of these tools.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Nicklfire

Just updated all payment, Bien you might want to look where you sent payment to, i dont see a record of payment from you bud


----------



## Bien Lim

it should work this time...thanks


Nicklfire said:


> Just updated all payment, Bien you might want to look where you sent payment to, i dont see a record of payment from you bud


----------



## Bien Lim

it should work this time...thanks



Nicklfire said:


> Just updated all payment, Bien you might want to look where you sent payment to, i dont see a record of payment from you bud


----------



## Shiyuu

Payment sent for 1 set~!

Just wondering, if say we reach the limit and start the order, how long does it take to receive the tool kit?


----------



## Nicklfire

updated buyers list


----------



## Nicklfire

only a few more sets to go and we can put in our order


----------



## arakhavan

How are the scissors in this set for trimming ground covering of glosso?


----------



## Nicklfire

i used to cut my dwarf hairgrass with it and i had no issues.. does that help?
They come with a pair of curved scissors meant for that


----------



## Atom

Hi, 

I have sent payment for 1 set. Cheers.


----------



## gklaw

Sorry, completely forgot about this. Money sent for 1 set.


----------



## Shiyuu

I think we are almost there? maybe 2~4 more?
Good time for a bump~


----------



## Nicklfire

This will be the last week anyone can purchase any of these, i will be putting the order through this coming weekend. We are only 2 away from 25 so im satisfied with that number


----------



## gsdelcourt

just sent payment for 1 kit

Thanks Gabriel


----------



## jugganautch

Sent payment.


----------



## Nicklfire

I will be putting through this order on Friday April 13 2012 as we now have over 25 sets presold.


----------



## Nicklfire

No more orders from now on, order going through


----------



## Ginu

Cant wait for this to come through  it will definitely make my hard to reach fish and corals much easier to feed and less aggravating since the two clowns take all the food and give it to their big nem...


----------



## CRS Fan

Shawn, Can we pick these up at April's on Saturday April 21st? That would kill 2 birds with 1 stone !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ginu

CRS Fan said:


> Shawn, Can we pick these up at April's on Saturday April 21st? That would kill 2 birds with 1 stone !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Did they already arrive?


----------



## April

Yes
But I'm waiting on Sean's secret codes
K but the garage sale is on Sunday if that's what your referring to as the two birds!


----------



## CRS Fan

April said:


> Yes
> But I'm waiting on Sean's secret codes
> K but the garage sale is on Sunday if that's what your referring to as the two birds!


OK, I'm just excited. It looks like Sunday then!


----------



## Jojodog

Guess no one has received the secret code yet


----------



## Ginu

I'm checking like 10 times a day, but no cigar.


----------



## Nicklfire

wow those kits got there like a week before i even thought they would, i didnt expect them to be that soon. Sorry just saw this thread and havnt logged in often. I will get on this and send all the secret codes out


----------



## Shiyuu

YES~~!!! Can't wait for the secret code~!


----------



## Ginu

I got my code, now to drive to April's.
Anyone have the address to April's store? Ill most likely make it there on the weekend.

Thanks,


----------



## dssv

Thanks for getting codes out.. Can't wait to pick mine up.
Address to Aprils is:5620 DUNBAR ST. VANCOUVER BC V6N 1W7 
very close to 41th ave


----------



## April

Ok warning! April is closed om Wednesday's for now as my groomer is moving back to hong kong...and I do deliveries on Wednesday's . So Tuesday, Thursday, Friday or Saturdays


----------



## Jojodog

April said:


> Ok warning! April is closed om Wednesday's for now as my groomer is moving back to hong kong...and I do deliveries on Wednesday's . So Tuesday, Thursday, Friday or Saturdays


LOL found that out today when in got to the store after 5pm, guess I should have checked the store hours first. Anyhow I'll see you Thursday.

Thank You Sean and April for making this group buy happen.

Dan


----------



## Ginu

I still somehow have to make it out there to pick up my set. I tried to go this weekend but I rarely have any business in going towards that area /cry
I shall try this Saturday to make my way there from North Van.


----------



## Shiyuu

Gah~ Me too... I need to work everyday since last week, and by the time I get off work, April's already [email protected]@
So will try to see if I can make it this SAT...


----------

